
What's Happened Since February? - jpittis
http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2019/06/13.html
======
threwawasy1228
Seems like a very confusing name for a shell, seeing this without knowing the
context I saw 'Oil', 'Shell' and assumed that it was about some oil spill or
event with Shell Oil that happened in February I was unaware of. Looks like an
interesting project regardless.

~~~
chubot
I wrote a FAQ answering this:
[http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2019/06/17.html#toc_0](http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2019/06/17.html#toc_0)

------
canadaduane
Oil is a promising attempt to make a backwards-compatible but progressively
better and more sane unix shell. I look forward to trying it out!

~~~
RobertRoberts
I use unix (linux) every day, what does Oil fix that is wrong with bash/shell?
(I am not a power user per se, so genuinely curious what I am missing out on)

~~~
yorwba
"Why Create a New Unix Shell?":
[http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2018/01/28.html](http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2018/01/28.html)

If you want just one example, automatic completion in bash uses a bash parser
written in bash, incompatible with the bash interpreter's own parser. OSH uses
the same parser for both the interpreter and the completion engine.
[https://github.com/oilshell/oil/issues/208#issuecomment-4496...](https://github.com/oilshell/oil/issues/208#issuecomment-449658088)

------
hawski
The most interesting part for me is MyPy to C++ conversion. I understand it's
easier that way. It certainly makes it easier to package Oil. It's a necessary
step to bootstrap all the work. Certainly such a conversion tool would be in
interests of wider community, so I wonder is there any more movement in the
area.

I have a small hope that it will eventually go off C++, because it may be
impossible to change mind of significant part of Unix community. But it's all
good, because work involved is outstanding already.

------
winter_blue
A slight tangent: I discovered the Zephyr ASDL ( _Abstract Syntax Description
Language_ ) by looking at the oilshell blog:
[https://www.oilshell.org/blog/tags.html?tag=ASDL#ASDL](https://www.oilshell.org/blog/tags.html?tag=ASDL#ASDL)

There are interesting posts about the ADSL, as well as about implementing
interpreters in that blog. Definitely piqued my interest as someone passionate
about language design.

------
simonebrunozzi
The "Oil Project" was an open-source education initiative run by Marco De
Rossi in Italy, ~10 years ago. It turned into WeSchool, a successful education
business in Italy.

------
ChrisRR
Why is that website so narrow? It only takes up about 20% of the width of my
monitor

~~~
charliesharding
mobile first! :D

~~~
wnevets
I think that's actually mobile only

